# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Cần tư vấn về thiết bị chơi lossless

## huanpt

Thấy mấy cao thủ trên đây tinh thông về mòn Hi-end, nên tranh thủ hỏi.

Số là cái sound card ONKYO của mình nó die rồi, cái máy tính cũng chập chờn --> tính đầu tư 1 đám mới.

Giải pháp:

+ Laptop 
+ cáp USB - optical
+ DAC (của mấy cái MD, cái này mình sưu tầm nhiều)

Phần còn lại (amply + loa như cũ)

Có bác nào thí nghiệm như vậy chưa?

(Giải pháp này dành cho bọn NGHÈO+NGHIỆN+NGHỊCH, tầng lớp khác không nên áp dụng.)

----------


## Diyodira

mời bác qua vnav.vn cho nó chuyên chính, ở đây cũng có nhưng  máu cnc hơn, để ae tập trung chuyên môn  :Smile:

----------

huanpt

----------


## huanpt

Em có off với mấy bác vnav. Kết quả là bị chém tơi tả. Anh em cnc thấy thân thiện hơn. Thks

----------


## CKD

Đang có cái này.. nhưng chưa thử được, không biết có với tới lot lét hay không.


http://us.creative.com/p/sound-blast...rround-5-1-pro

----------

Gamo, huanpt

----------


## huanpt

Thấy có optical out. Chất lượng phải thử mới biết.

----------


## solero

Ngon bổ rẻ:
- Bộ phát: Iphone 2,3,4,5,6 được cả hoặc laptop
- Bộ thu: Airport Express chuẩn G :


Ưu điểm:
- Không dây dợ loằng ngoằng
- Dễ mod
- Bộ giải mã (DAC) hay. Mod xong nguồn, tụ, clock thì tương đương với đầu đĩa 6-10tr (theo giá trị linh kiện mod). Card âm thanh máy tính khó qua được tầm này.
- Không can nhiễu do truyền *data* không dây nên không bị nhiễu xuyên giữa các thiết bị và không bị mất chất lượng như một số bộ truyền analog.
- Giá đầu tư ban đầu rất rẻ: chỉ khoảng 800K
- Không nghe nhạc có thể dùng nó để vào mạng hoặc in ấn không dây.

Có thể mua Airport Express chuẩn G tại đây: http://sieuthiav.net/airport-express...-g-p-1036.html

----------

huanpt, mig21

----------


## anhxco

Trước cái nì e cũng quan tâm, mà mãi k có thời gian thực hiện, giờ toàn chơi mì ăn liền.
Thành phẩm e sưu tầm không ra, chỉ sưu tầm đc vài con nì: PCM1795, OPA2107, PCM1794, PCM1792. KHông biết nó có đủ chuẩn và phù hợp với cái mon lossless như của a Huân k ta!? Nếu mà đc, chắc bu e bu theo cho nó vui  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Vote cho bác Creative mặc dù chưa xài con này mà xài con USB X-Fi màu trắng trắng. Ngon hơn đồ tự chế 1000 lần

Đoán là bác Huân thích nghịch, nhưng ông anh tính xử vụ driver cho nó ra sao?

----------

huanpt

----------


## anhcos

Bổ sung thêm nhá:
Muốn chơi lossless thì phải có nguồn nhạc, mình tai trâu nên chỉ nghe death metal thôi (đặc biệt yêu thích melody death metal).

Tặng mấy bác kho rock của mình: https://tenlua.vn/fm/folder/0237e42be70a6d06/0rock

Nhạc pop thì cũng có một ít, nhưng chưa up.

----------

huanpt

----------


## Ga con

Món ruột mà bác Nhatson không vào chém ta.
Em có cùng ý tưởng với bác kem lạnh. Con AE mod nghe rất tốt, không thì để thế cho lành  :Wink: . Thực tế mấy file share trên mạng cũng rất ít lostless 24/92 or 24/192, loại tầm tầm nếu bộ giàn của bác không cao cấp thì cũng rất khó nghe ra sự khác biệt được. Hơn nữa theo tai em thì chưa chắc 24bits nghe hay hơn 16bits  :Wink: .

Thanks.

----------

huanpt

----------


## huanpt

> Đoán là bác Huân thích nghịch, nhưng ông anh tính xử vụ driver cho nó ra sao?


Chưa hiểu ý Gamo  :Frown: 
Anh tận dụng cái DAC trong mấy cái MD thôi mà.

@ Bác Anhcos
Nhìn kho của bác choáng luôn.  :Smile: 

Bác có Adiemus (Karl Jenkins, thể loại: new age) thì cho em xin nhé, mất lâu lắm rồi mà không xin đâu được.
Thks.

----------


## ppgas

Em thêm tấm hình chon tuêu đề về nghe nhìn thêm phần sinh động.



Em thấy chơi lostless theo kiểu bác kem là ngon bổ rẻ.

----------


## elenercom

Có bác nào làm ơn viết 1 bài giải ngố cho anh em về cái ngón nghề ăn chơi này với ạ. Nghe các bác nói mà ù cả tai. Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

lossless trung cấp thì cứ DAC saber 32bit 384khz dùng với  xmos hoặc AMANERO (usb <> i2s)  thôi ah


xmos usb > i2s, em thấy có nhiều loại, loại này có tiếng hơn chút


AMANERO

----------


## Ga con

Toàn hàng khủng không ợ. Amanero CN 60$, XMOS wave IO ~150-200$.
E mua cái Amanero đang định làm với PCM7294 mà hoài chưa xong.

Thôi chơi quách cái USB ra 16 bit luôn cho xong.
Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

> Toàn hàng khủng không ợ. Amanero CN 60$, XMOS wave IO ~150-200$.
> E mua cái Amanero đang định làm với PCM7294 mà hoài chưa xong.
> 
> Thôi chơi quách cái USB ra 16 bit luôn cho xong.
> Thanks.


16bit thì cắm vào cái sound card onboard cho nhanh, 
còn ko thì CD muôn năm  :Smile:

----------


## mig21

Giải pháp của bác kem là ngon bổ rẻ nhất, e dang dùng e airport + ipod vậy là xong

----------


## emptyhb

Hóa ra trên đây nhiều bác cùng sở thích. Tiện đây nhò các bác tư vân cho em 1 cặp loa nghe nhạc, phòng khách 20m2.

Kinh phí <10tr cho tất tần tật  :Smile: )

----------


## nhatson

> Giải pháp của bác kem là ngon bổ rẻ nhất, e dang dùng e airport + ipod vậy là xong


em cũng vote cho airpot

----------


## katerman

> Hóa ra trên đây nhiều bác cùng sở thích. Tiện đây nhò các bác tư vân cho em 1 cặp loa nghe nhạc, phòng khách 20m2.
> 
> Kinh phí <10tr cho tất tần tật )


khoảng đầu năm 2000, em thấy phong trào nghe nhạc vàng của SV nổi lên khá sôi động, 1 dàn cỏ gồm 1 amply Marantz, 1 cặp loa Yamaha, đầu CD Sony là ok.
Bây giờ em lại nghe khuyên cứ loa B&W mà quất, Tannoy nếu dùng cho âmly đèn, Còn loa JBL thì bass phải 40... ý kiến cùi của em, mong các bác đừng chém.
Hiện tại em mới làm 1 dàn nghe nhạc xem phim, mà mới được nữa chặng đường, còn thiếu TV, dựng lại cái phòng.



Nguồn: laptop
Receiver Denon 3312
Front: Tannoy system 600
center B&W CC6
sur: cặp loa nỉ( lấy từ TV 29 sony) đóng thùng horn.
SUB: Velodyne
Với tai trâu của em như vậy tạm ổn.  :Smile:

----------


## huanpt

Mình nghĩ một hồi thì nghĩ tới android tv box. Đọc flac và truyền qua optical. Dùng dac rời. Khỏi phải laptop. Có vẻ chọn giải pháp này.

----------


## CKD

Cách đây mấy năm em đã chơi thế này rồi. HD box truyền optical qua giàn onkyo. Nghe Lệ Quyên tạm tạm. Tai em nghe tới đây chắc đủ rồi. Thêm nữa cũng chẵng phân biệt được

----------


## Ga con

> 16bit thì cắm vào cái sound card onboard cho nhanh, 
> còn ko thì CD muôn năm


Hơ, 16 bits USB là cái AE (Airport express) ạ  :Big Grin: .
Thú thật, loại tầm tầm e được nghe thì chưa món nào qua AE mod nguồn, kể cả các dàn mini khá tiếng tăm (không kể CD hịn chút or DAC bài bản).
Còn muốn nâng cấp với DAC thì con AE này cũng xuất được 24 bits nhưng chỉ là optical digital.
Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

> Hơ, 16 bits USB là cái AE (Airport express) ạ .
> Thú thật, loại tầm tầm e được nghe thì chưa món nào qua AE mod nguồn, kể cả các dàn mini khá tiếng tăm (không kể CD hịn chút or DAC bài bản).
> Còn muốn nâng cấp với DAC thì con AE này cũng xuất được 24 bits nhưng chỉ là optical digital.
> Thanks.


airpot thì lợi hại trong tầm giá roài
DAC chạy với máy tính + sound card thì đuối

để khi nào em làm xong xmos+ dac rời lên đọ thử với cái airpot của cụ  :Smile: 

ah, mà airpot đâu tính là USB dac được nhỉ. cụ láy con pcm2704 đó ra chạy với USB máy tính thử đi  :Smile:

----------


## solero

Chơi sound card lại phải chơi quả linear PSU. Cũng bộn tiền rồi.

----------


## CKD

Hồi sưa em còn có trò dùng ổ CD máy tính, kết hợp với ngỏ out digital (coaxial) cho vào mấy cái DAC nữa kìa.. Phát mấy cái audio CD cũng Ok phết. Trò này có bất tiện là nếu không mod thêm cái panel thì chỉ có play và next thôi.
Dạo google một vòng thì thấy cái thú DIY đầu CD hơi bị nhiều người làm.

Còn nếu đọc âm thanh số & out số luôn thì quá nhiều giải pháp. Thấy cái raspberry pi + GLCD.. cũng thành giàn âm thanh mini được mà  :Smile: 

http://scopeboy.com/scopeblog/?page_id=250

----------


## marl

Cái món này là tốn tiền lắm đó nha.

Đầu tư con máy CNC cho nó bài bản mà kiếm gạo có tốt hơn ko?? Đừng có đua đòi như mấy cụ bên VNAV

----------

Diyodira

----------


## nhatson

> Hồi sưa em còn có trò dùng ổ CD máy tính, kết hợp với ngỏ out digital (coaxial) cho vào mấy cái DAC nữa kìa.. Phát mấy cái audio CD cũng Ok phết. Trò này có bất tiện là nếu không mod thêm cái panel thì chỉ có play và next thôi.
> Dạo google một vòng thì thấy cái thú DIY đầu CD hơi bị nhiều người làm.
> 
> Còn nếu đọc âm thanh số & out số luôn thì quá nhiều giải pháp. Thấy cái raspberry pi + GLCD.. cũng thành giàn âm thanh mini được mà 
> 
> http://scopeboy.com/scopeblog/?page_id=250


quan trọng là chất lượng đó cụ CKD , còn làm chạy thì....

----------


## CKD

Thì bảo dùng DAC ngoài mà.. Cái này chỉ có chức năng đọc file, giao diện và out digital  :Smile: 
DAC ngoài.. thì tùy túi xiền thôi. Chứ muốn bảo chất mà all in one thì cũng khó à.

Vụ DAC ngoài thì không bàn.. vì chưa bao giờ made cái này hè hè. Trước có tìm hiểu, hình như mấy con DAC của bộ playstation PS2, đời sản xuất năm nào ấy.. có con DAC chiến lắm, pre amp cũng thuộc dạng tốt nên hay được săn, tận dụng làm DAC thì phải. Cái vụ này thì không rành, chỉ nhớ mang máng là như thế.

Mà giàn gồm cả amp & loa thấy hàng nội địa ONKYO nghe khá tốt, mấy bộ MD cũ ấy giá cũng mềm, dễ chơi. Tai em thì em vote cho mấy bộ này.

----------


## nhatson

> Thì bảo dùng DAC ngoài mà.. Cái này chỉ có chức năng đọc file, giao diện và out digital 
> DAC ngoài.. thì tùy túi xiền thôi. Chứ muốn bảo chất mà all in one thì cũng khó à.
> 
> Vụ DAC ngoài thì không bàn.. vì chưa bao giờ made cái này hè hè. Trước có tìm hiểu, hình như mấy con DAC của bộ playstation PS2, đời sản xuất năm nào ấy.. có con DAC chiến lắm, pre amp cũng thuộc dạng tốt nên hay được săn, tận dụng làm DAC thì phải. Cái vụ này thì không rành, chỉ nhớ mang máng là như thế.
> 
> Mà giàn gồm cả amp & loa thấy hàng nội địa ONKYO nghe khá tốt, mấy bộ MD cũ ấy giá cũng mềm, dễ chơi. Tai em thì em vote cho mấy bộ này.


nguồn tốt ko bị jitter cụ CKD ơi, cụ thấy dân chơi CD nó qan tâm cả dàn cơ rời mới quan tâm DAC

----------


## CKD

Đúng là như thế.. nhưng cụ có so sánh một giàn CD + DAC riêng và một giàn CD all in one chưa?. Hẵn phải có sự khác biệt  :Smile: .

Quan trọng là bác chủ muốn cái gì và tới mức nào thôi. Chứ chạy đua vũ trang thì bao nhiêu usd cho đủ chứ  :Smile: , Nếu bảo hi-end thì có tiến hoài.. cũng chưa thấy tới đích đâu ạ.

Vụ âm thanh thì cũng thích đua đòi.. nhưng có giới hạn nên cũng loai hoai tự sướng là chính.
Không biết có phải vì  vậy mà quan điểm của mình hơi khác ở chổ âm thanh số. Nếu chơi đĩa than analog thì.. giàn cơ quan trọng lắm lắm.. vì tốc độ và độ run của đĩa ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến chất lượng tín hiệu. Còn âm thanh số thì.. thiết bị đọc.. theo em đánh giá cũng quan trọng nhưng không nghiêm trọng như ở đĩa than.
- Tốc độ đọc thì nghĩ là nhanh hơn tốc độ dữ liệu cần cho mấy cái chuẩn 16/24/32 bit gì đó rồi.
- Tín hiệu số cũng có thể sửa sai.. vậy nên chỉ cần tốc độ đủ nhanh thì có thể khỏa lắp được.
- Nếu DAC nó nhận vào tín hiệu serial, rồi chuyển thành analog thì nếu tín hiệu đầu vao sai thì ra analog sai?.
Cái vụ này chỉ là suy nghĩ riêng, không nghiên cứu mấy con DAC cho âm thanh nên không rỏ nó làm gì trong đó. Mấy ý trên có thể đúng/sai  :Smile: . Vì có để ý.. với mấy cái âm thanh số.. thì chỉ cần thay thằng DAC, hoặc thay thằng amp + loa tốt hơn đã cải thiện nhiều rồi. Mình thì không phân biệt được 2 cái đầu đọc xịn và lõm nó khác nhau chổ nào.. ngoài cái chỗ nó nất cục (vấp đĩa) khi đọc đĩa không xịn  :Smile: 

Cụ nào rành cái vụ âm thanh số thì giải thích giúp em, cái nguồn ổn định của đầu đọc nó ảnh hưởng thế nào đến giàn DAC, AMP, Speaker phía sau ạ. Cái này già giàn rời nhé.. nên mỗi tầng có nguồn riêng ạ. Còn vụ dây tín hiệu bằng vàng & bằng đồng, điện dung riêng v.v.. em xin không hỏi.. vì em cũng chẵng với tới cấp này  :Smile: 

Nhà có thì đầu đọc là nguồn switching (em chơi HD Box) link qua DAC bằng optical, còn DAC, AMP thì chơi biến thế, hàng onkyo 100V...

----------


## nhatson

> Đúng là như thế.. nhưng cụ có so sánh một giàn CD + DAC riêng và một giàn CD all in one chưa?. Hẵn phải có sự khác biệt .
> 
> Quan trọng là bác chủ muốn cái gì và tới mức nào thôi. Chứ chạy đua vũ trang thì bao nhiêu usd cho đủ chứ , Nếu bảo hi-end thì có tiến hoài.. cũng chưa thấy tới đích đâu ạ.
> 
> Vụ âm thanh thì cũng thích đua đòi.. nhưng có giới hạn nên cũng loai hoai tự sướng là chính.
> Không biết có phải vì  vậy mà quan điểm của mình hơi khác ở chổ âm thanh số. Nếu chơi đĩa than analog thì.. giàn cơ quan trọng lắm lắm.. vì tốc độ và độ run của đĩa ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến chất lượng tín hiệu. Còn âm thanh số thì.. thiết bị đọc.. theo em đánh giá cũng quan trọng nhưng không nghiêm trọng như ở đĩa than.
> - Tốc độ đọc thì nghĩ là nhanh hơn tốc độ dữ liệu cần cho mấy cái chuẩn 16/24/32 bit gì đó rồi.
> - Tín hiệu số cũng có thể sửa sai.. vậy nên chỉ cần tốc độ đủ nhanh thì có thể khỏa lắp được.
> - Nếu DAC nó nhận vào tín hiệu serial, rồi chuyển thành analog thì nếu tín hiệu đầu vao sai thì ra analog sai?.
> ...


kinh nghiệm cho thấy, đồ mắc tiền thường có chip DSP hoặc FPGA kèm theo<> âm thanh được xử lí theo cách nào đó, cái đó là bí quyết, giống như đầu bếp có bí quyết nêm nếm vậy 
việc của dân DIY là nghiên cứu xem cái basic của việc nêm nếm . còn em có bảo chạy đua vũ trang đâu ợ  :Smile: 

nguồn quan trọng ở chỗ nhiều chỗ, em ví dụ chỗ NOISE 
16bit ~65536 level, biến thiên +-1V ~ 30uV cho 1 mức tín hiệu, đoá là 1 ví dụ thôi, còn đủ thứ hầm bà lằng  :Smile: 


1 ví dụ về jitter của clock

trường hợp clock jitter 


trường hợp re clock để có jitter thấp hơn


http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthr...get-reclocking


túm lại là bàn về kỹ thuật sao cho âm thanh sẻ chuẩn hơn, nhưng cái cuối cũng vẩn là người nghe, người ta nghe gì, gu nghe thế nào
1 số người thik cái cảm giác ngồi xa sân khấu, em thì thik cảm giác ngồi gần, sao cho cảm nhận được nước bọt của ca sĩ bắn vào MIC  :Smile: 

cụ đang dùng optical nhỉ, ko dùng coxial thì em cho cụ thử con DAC của em, xem có oánh nổi với con DAC của cụ về GU nghe ko

----------


## CKD

Hic.. muốn chém mạnh chắc phải đu theo một thời gian, lại phải chế cháo, đo đạt. Quả thật thì tai trâu, nhưng vẫn thích nhất quả đất hí hí.
Vụ này không biết cụ Huân có giải pháp chưa. Mà nghe thì phải có phòng nghe thì mới chiến cơ.. vụ này còn căng hơn cái vụ DAC này kia à.

----------


## nhatson

> Hic.. muốn chém mạnh chắc phải đu theo một thời gian, lại phải chế cháo, đo đạt. Quả thật thì tai trâu, nhưng vẫn thích nhất quả đất hí hí.
> Vụ này không biết cụ Huân có giải pháp chưa. Mà nghe thì phải có phòng nghe thì mới chiến cơ.. vụ này còn căng hơn cái vụ DAC này kia à.


chí lý, đại da số ko có phòng nghe, mà có phòng nghe thì đại đa số ko có time để vào phòng nghe  :Smile: , rồi tới lúc có time nghe thì tai nó lại hơi có vấn đề

----------

Diyodira

----------


## solero

Bây giờ tai em bờ-dô lắm. 
Có ông bạn cùng hội audio vào chơi hỏi: Máy kêu thế này thì nghe nhạc làm sao được? (lúc đó máy đang chạy gỗ). 
Em mới hỏi lại: Máy nào kêu ạ? Em có thấy gì đâu?

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Bây giờ tai em bờ-dô lắm. 
> Có ông bạn cùng hội audio vào chơi hỏi: Máy kêu thế này thì nghe nhạc làm sao được? (lúc đó máy đang chạy gỗ). 
> Em mới hỏi lại: Máy nào kêu ạ? Em có thấy gì đâu?


não cụ nó vừa phát triển 1 bộ lọc sound noise đó mà

----------

solero

----------


## anhcos

Hàng xóm mình thì thà nghe tiếng máy chạy còn hơn nghe nhạc của mình mới đau, mà ở đây chả bác nào tai trâu như mình, thính lực suy giảm mất mấy độ rồi, hehe.

----------


## Gamo

Ặc ặc... nhạc của ông anh tự biên tự diễn ợ?

----------


## anhcos

> Ặc ặc... nhạc của ông anh tự biên tự diễn ợ?


Đâu có dân cơ khí nên khoái mấy cái âm thanh kim loại lẻng xẻng ấy mà... metalrock.

----------


## huanpt

Cảm ơn cụ Kem đã mách nước vụ airport. Mấy giải pháp kia đọc 1 hồi loạn, chắc thôi.

Quay về airport express, đã đọc mấy bài hướng dẫn mod, nhưng chỉ hiểu đoạn mod nguồn. 
Tại sao không dùng optical của nó luôn nếu đã có con DAC ngoài? 

Thật sự là bài dài quá, đọc hoài chẳng thấy chỗ cần hỏi, lại không có nhiều thời gian.
Mấy bác làm qua rồi xin giải đáp giúp. Cảm ơn nhiều nhiều.

----------


## nhatson

> Cảm ơn cụ Kem đã mách nước vụ airport. Mấy giải pháp kia đọc 1 hồi loạn, chắc thôi.
> 
> Quay về airport express, đã đọc mấy bài hướng dẫn mod, nhưng chỉ hiểu đoạn mod nguồn. 
> Tại sao không dùng optical của nó luôn nếu đã có con DAC ngoài? 
> 
> Thật sự là bài dài quá, đọc hoài chẳng thấy chỗ cần hỏi, lại không có nhiều thời gian.
> Mấy bác làm qua rồi xin giải đáp giúp. Cảm ơn nhiều nhiều.


1. mod nguồn vì con đó dùng nguồn xung, mod lại nguồn tyến tính ít noise, âm thanh sẽ sạch hơn, em thấy thường mod dùng accu
2. airpot có công nghệ độc đáo, dùng con giải mã rất cheap mà nghe lại hay, còn nghe bằng cổng digital của nó... dở ẹc chứ ko phải ko hay

b.r

----------

huanpt

----------


## solero

Nếu có DAC ngoài ngon hơn AE thì tốt quá, thường thì họ sẽ sử dụng luôn chứ chả cần AE làm gì cho rắc rối ra. Ngoài ra thì DAC của AE cũng được đánh giá khá cao.

----------


## nhatson

> Nếu có DAC ngoài ngon hơn AE thì tốt quá, thường thì họ sẽ sử dụng luôn chứ chả cần AE làm gì cho rắc rối ra. Ngoài ra thì DAC của AE cũng được đánh giá khá cao.


sure với cụ là ko ngon, tín hiệu được lấy từ PCM2705  :Frown:

----------


## solero

> sure với cụ là ko ngon, tín hiệu được lấy từ PCM2705


Vậy sao nhân dân ta thần thánh nó quá nhỉ, kiểu như loa nỉ ti vi Sony 29in ý.

----------


## huanpt

Tình hình là đang gom vật tư:

1 em AE chuẩn G: 750k
1 em AE chuẩn N: 850k
1 cặp tụ Murdorf 3.3uf 450V
1 cặp tụ Murdorf 1.5uf 450V
1 cặp tụ Murdorf 0.47uf 600V gold
(mấy em tụ không dám ghi giá :Smile: )
đang ship PCB nguồn. 
Accu có sẵn

Hết khá nhiều đạn  :Frown: 

Và cái ngu chắc chưa hết.  :Frown:

----------

Gamo

----------


## emptyhb

> Tình hình là đang gom vật tư:
> 
> 1 em AE chuẩn G: 750k
> 1 em AE chuẩn N: 850k
> 1 cặp tụ Murdorf 3.3uf 450V
> 1 cặp tụ Murdorf 1.5uf 450V
> 1 cặp tụ Murdorf 0.47uf 600V gold
> (mấy em tụ không dám ghi giá)
> đang ship PCB nguồn. 
> ...


Bác cho em xin giá tha khảo và địa chỉ mua hàng thì càng tốt. Em cũng đang quan tâm  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

> Vậy sao nhân dân ta thần thánh nó quá nhỉ, kiểu như loa nỉ ti vi Sony 29in ý.


chip DSP của apple có thuật toán xào nấu gì đấy, hoặc do ko bị jitter như trên máy tính

----------


## nhatson

> Tình hình là đang gom vật tư:
> 
> 1 em AE chuẩn G: 750k
> 1 em AE chuẩn N: 850k
> 1 cặp tụ Murdorf 3.3uf 450V
> 1 cặp tụ Murdorf 1.5uf 450V
> 1 cặp tụ Murdorf 0.47uf 600V gold
> (mấy em tụ không dám ghi giá)
> đang ship PCB nguồn. 
> ...


sao nhiều tụ vậy cụ

----------


## huanpt

> sao nhiều tụ vậy cụ


Trải nghiệm thôi. Vả lại cái tật nó thế.  :Frown:

----------


## huanpt

> Bác cho em xin giá tha khảo và địa chỉ mua hàng thì càng tốt. Em cũng đang quan tâm


Mình mua mỗi thứ mỗi chỗ, kết hợp google và vnav (rao vặt)

----------


## nhatson

thế hôm nào cụ trải nghiệm tụ aerovox xem sao, giờ mundof dag hot, cá nhân em thik aerovox hơn

b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## huanpt

Phiên bản test tiếng động, chưa chau chuốt linh tinh.
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/Xx...=w1061-h707-no

Có khí thế làm em thứ 2 luôn.
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/ds...=w1061-h707-no

Nói chung là tuyệt, đáng khám phá.
Cảm ơn các các bác, đặc biệt 2 bác Solero, Nhatson đã vẽ đường.

----------

Gamo

----------


## solero

He he cụ cứ âm thầm mà hưởng thụ. Nhìn cái board kia thấy giống hàng của cụ thuốc cảm mà lại thấy có nick cụ Tỉnh ĐHM ở đó.

----------


## huanpt

Mình mua boảd nguồn của cụ Tinhdhmo, cụ này tốt bụng, hỗ trợ không thể tốt hơn.

----------


## CKD

Đang dùng cái mớ bồng bông này để tạo tiếng động cho tai trâu.
Đang tìm hướng ngon bổ rẻ để có thể tạo được cái mà mọi người gọi là âm nhạc trự tình  :Smile:

----------


## terminaterx300

> Đang dùng cái mớ bồng bông này để tạo tiếng động cho tai trâu.
> Đang tìm hướng ngon bổ rẻ để có thể tạo được cái mà mọi người gọi là âm nhạc trự tình


cóa thanh lý cái nào ko đồng chúy  :Cool:

----------


## Khoa C3

> Đang dùng cái mớ bồng bông này để tạo tiếng động cho tai trâu.
> Đang tìm hướng ngon bổ rẻ để có thể tạo được cái mà mọi người gọi là âm nhạc trự tình


Nhạc trữ tình rẻ ngon bổ cho cụ đây



Còn đây là nhạc trữ tình ngon bổ ko rẻ lắm  :Embarrassment:

----------


## CKD

Hàng sưu tầm, không thanh lý bác ạ. Mấy bộ này để dành xem phim ác sần, túng thiếu lôi ra tạo tiếng động vậy  :Wink:

----------


## lyakhuong

Mấy bác cho mình hỏi ké tí, mình có cái mạch MP3 như hình, ai chỉ giúp mình cách nối chân L,GND,R với loa với. Mình hữ nối 2 cực âm vào GND, chân Lout thì nối với cực dương 1 loa, còn chân Rout thì nối với cực dương loa còn lại mà sao nó ko nghe đc gì hết.

----------


## CKD

Cái này chắc phải thêm amp vào mới nghe được bác ạ. Hoặc phải dùng headphone thôi. Công suất đầu ra rất bé.

----------

lyakhuong

----------


## lyakhuong

Mình dùng loa 3W4R có cần dùng amp ko bác, mà cách mình nối mạch vậy đúng chưa bác.

----------


## RaspberryPi.VN

LossLess ngon bổ rẻ em vẫn đề nghị các bác dùng Raspberry Pi.
Bác nào cần liên hệ em nhé

----------

